# Albental



## Tuldrim (2. September 2010)

Moinsen!
Bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Browsergames und dabei über Albental gestolpert. Hat wer von euch dazu mehr Infos?`Vor allem, wann es an Start geht. Gibt zwar kaum Infos, aber die Bilder sehen sehr cool aus. Bisher konnte ich nur die offizielle Seite und ne Fanpage bei Facebook finden. Für mehr Infos wäre ich dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

